# Fall Muskie Fishing....



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

How's the song go... "been a long time since I've rock and rolled",lol...

Started my fall muskie fishing Friday morning and had two by 9am. A healthy 35", and a long skinny 40". Had the 40" up right at daybreak on a topraider. He missed it twice and got my blood pumping. Got them both on a super shad rap.

Action was so hot Friday that a friend and I hit it Saturday morning. I started the morning right before daybreak with a nice 37" on a topraider. There is no adrenaline rush that compares to a topwater muskie strike! My friend had a chance at three with super shad raps. He landed a 30" and a 27".

The best two days of muskie fishing that I've ever seen! Muskie are fun, if you've never tried them you are missing out. Yes it is a bunch of casting, a lot like work at times, but when you have days like these two it makes it all worth it. Now let me see if I can get the pics up...

Good fishing and God Bless! -Buckeye Tom Long-


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

in no certain order...


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

muskie pic


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

said that one was too big


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

here ya go


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

by daylight,lol....


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, there are native muskie in creeks this small!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom you can download the pics full size into your photo gallery and post them that way...Nice fish!


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Those are some awesome looking fish. Must of been a blast bringing them in.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

and i'll start the bidding at $100.00 for exact directions to his honey hole!! i am off work right now and need money and have fished these holes with tom.. sorry tom.. when times are tight i gota feed my family... im sure the winner wont ever get :S at these spots...


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Obviously your work related injury has done something to your brain!  

And you were my favorite brother-in-law.... where's Jerry when ya need him.

How bout those Bengals!!!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

sorry bud love dont pay bills .. so are you my first bidder???


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish Tom. I should have something for you by the end of October God willing.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

very nice fish just hope they keep biting for a few more weeks till i get my honey dew list done then i can get to the honey hole also. If its not where im thinking then theres another spot like it that is happening. Nice job days like that make the hours of trolling and casting more then worth it.
________
Medical marijuana patients


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

tom and tom, they dont troll .. its a very SMALL creek .. the scary thing is people swim in this creek lol.. could you imagine a musky tearing up your leg.. iv been with tom at this spot about 5 times and only had one musky on.. imagine this crud.. i get the bite and tom reaches over and shakes my pole,,,, ill never musky fish again cause of tom


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

no dont imagine there is any trolling done in the creek was referring more to the summer bite in the resevoirs (trolling). you can put a 2 man crawdad with a trolling motor on the one i know of and trust me the name isnt leaking out.
________
Wiki Vaporizer


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i know what ya mean.. if i told people that tom fished racoon creek man he'd frekin kill me in a second!!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

OMG HOW DO I DELETE A POST????


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

We can work out the details then!!!!Peon LOL Going to do some pre- scouting. Deer spots for muskie spots HUMMMMMM!!!!!!!!.
He's to busy chasing whiskers anyway. 

Here's a classic statement to the carpers "Is that a fish or a carp?"

Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

sounds good fishcrazy.. lol.. i dont think ill be bowhunting this year... broke my arm .. it hurt my fishing bad!!!  i guess i get to go back to work monday and work with out new securtary (SP) at work!!! fun fun... good luck to ya on the deer !


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

What type of water should I look for this time of year? Will the muskie be holing in the current or in slack water? Shallow or deep? There are a few creeks here in the SW that I suspect hold muskie, and I want to give them a try.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I like the slack or off current areas. Most fish will move with the bait in any givin lake or river. I like fishin workin my way up stream till I find bait. Hit the spots that would provide ambush! :B Areas off the main current or reverse current. Good Luck! Hope to do some this winter below Milton.


----------

